# Brighten up a home office



## car (27 Sep 2007)

Any suggestions to brighten up my home office.  I reorganised furniture, hung a couple of pics but feel its missing something.
Any particular plants that work better then others?  Should I hang a planter from the ceiling or put a couple of potted ones in the corner?


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

How about a few posters of David Hasselhoff or Pamela Anderson depending on your taste. Personally I always feel a nice wallpaper border works wonders- and perhaps some paint effects on the wall also. A very large stereo system with massive shiny speakers continually blasting Chris de Burgh ( or if you want to be really cool Daniel O'Donnell) will really liven things up. For plants I love the old spider plants and oh yeah- christmas cactus. That reminds me- Christmas is coming up soon so a load of tinsel ( and mistletoe- oh the fun you can have with that), glittery baubles and lots of things that make music ( you know, singing reindeers, moving santa clauses and the like) will be fantastic, and no need to wait either. Plus a few christmas lights outside the window would look great.

Now if you are impressed by my interior design skills no need to be intimidated- I have to admit I have done a class in interior design at my local evening classes.


----------



## car (27 Sep 2007)

> Now if you are impressed by my interior design skills no need to be intimidated- I have to admit I have done a class in interior design at my local evening classes.


Just had a great image of a class of eagerly listening adult pupils being taught how to put up shiny stereo speakers that are belting out lady in red while teacher puts up a 5 foot Hoff picture. .    Sign me up!!!!


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Ah hold on there- the hasselhoff poster was my own idea. The lady giving the classes was more inclined to suggest a few canvasses here and there, like original art work from art students or the like. Sure dem students have no idea. Can you imagine? 

I said to Tracey ( she was sitting next to me) that yer one had no idea and Tracy was dead in agreement. She said I should do me own class.


----------



## Bob the slob (27 Sep 2007)

car said:


> Any suggestions to brighten up my home office.  I reorganised furniture, hung a couple of pics but feel its missing something.
> Any particular plants that work better then others?  Should I hang a planter from the ceiling or put a couple of potted ones in the corner?



Buy a large free standing plant or two if you prefer (buy it in a garden centre or nursery more variety and cheaper), maybe paint it or paint two opposite walls to match the current colour to jazz up the room a bit.  Buy a nice rug for the floor.  Buy a small cactus for your desk (good for the elecro magnetic radiation from the comp screen).  Think colour, add colour to the office maybe fresh flowers or artificial ones.  Stick up a shelf with a plant and a few books, magazines, etc.  Or buy a bookcase and put that there.  Buy a nice painting for the wall, or buy a nice framed poster for the wall (an inspirational one like, courage, chellenge, etc).  Add any qualifications you have, frame them and put them on the wall.  Stick up a few framed photos of loved ones etc.  Stick a picture of somewhere you always dreamed of going on holidays (good for motivation lol)

Just some ideas for you.


----------



## sydthebeat (27 Sep 2007)

... add a window......


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Bob the slob said:


> Buy a large free standing plant or two if you prefer (buy it in a garden centre or nursery more variety and cheaper), maybe paint it or paint two opposite walls to match the current colour to jazz up the room a bit. Buy a nice rug for the floor. Buy a small cactus for your desk (good for the elecro magnetic radiation from the comp screen). Think colour, add colour to the office maybe fresh flowers or artificial ones. Stick up a shelf with a plant and a few books, magazines, etc. Or buy a bookcase and put that there. Buy a nice painting for the wall, or buy a nice framed poster for the wall (an inspirational one like, courage, chellenge, etc). Add any qualifications you have, frame them and put them on the wall. Stick up a few framed photos of loved ones etc. Stick a picture of somewhere you always dreamed of going on holidays (good for motivation lol)
> 
> Just some ideas for you.


 
Ah sure he might as well be in an old folks home if he goes with that plan. Listen Car, I've decorated my own gaff and loads of people comment on it. It's only fab. You can pick up fantastic stuff at Car Boot Sales and markets and the like too. I seen a gorgeous picture in the ARgos catalogue of Bratz but get this- it lights up! I kid you not. It'd be gorgeous. And like if you weren't into Bratz ( let's face it every one is though) you could take out the Bratz picture and put another picture in front and it'd still light up. And in my local pound shop they have this lovely pink fur on a roll and you could put it around your desk, or your computer ( I done it around mine and put little sticky shiny balls in intervals) and it's really individual. This next idea now is really a one off- you can get these foam ceiling tiles that are self adhesive- they only come in really boring colours but you can get a can of spray paint in a couple of colours. My tip is to spray them before you stick them on the ceiling though ( I stuck mine up before I thought of that but you can hardly see the bits where I ran into the next tile). You could go for really bright colours like pink or purple. Or I thought of spraying them all blue and then adding clouds on top with like cotton wool glued on, that'd be really cool, like. Oh yeah and you can get these really cool stickers for your windows too- the more the merrier I say!

And lads now please, remember the OP wants to brighten the place up so no more rubbish ideas, okay?


----------



## ney001 (27 Sep 2007)

Hey we were given a picture by the inlaws when we moved into new house, it's Frank Sinatra, Marilyn Monroe and co playing pool, you plug it in and their cigarettes, glasses and the pool table light up!!

I'll be hard pushed to get rid of this item as I'm very very attached to it but if it's for the greater good then I am willing to part with it- anything to help a fellow aamer and nothing says class more than a plug-in picture!


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

ney001 said:


> nothing says class more than a plug-in picture!


 
Now you're talking. I can tell you have taste.


----------



## ney001 (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Now you're talking. I can tell you have taste.



Now, I'm not for one second in your league but I'd like to think I'm getting there!


----------



## car (27 Sep 2007)

> I seen a gorgeous picture in the ARgos catalogue of Bratz but get this- it lights up! I kid you not. It'd be gorgeous.



Ive already got it!!!  And the bratz canope over the bed that lights up.  Of course Im sticking with the story its in my bratz obsessed daughters room....


I had one idea already, Id never get it up the stairs though...Vanilla, if I run with the multicolor I'll post a shot and give you credit.  I had been running with the idea of giving the kids free reign with the paints after listening to [broken link removed] anyway.


----------



## ney001 (27 Sep 2007)

just a quick thing that I've learned the hard way - don't buy real plants - they die if you don't water them!

Something like this is much easier to care for and provides a talking point!


----------



## nai (27 Sep 2007)

why not try one of these - I just wish my office wall was large enough
http://www.worldmapsonline.com/worldmapwallmurals.htm


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

ney001 said:


> just a quick thing that I've learned the hard way - don't buy real plants - they die if you don't water them!
> 
> Something like this is much easier to care for and provides a talking point!


 
Ah is it yourself Sharon? I didn't know youse had a computer in the caravan! No wonder we are on the same wavelength, sure we're cousins. And here was me going to suggest:

[broken link removed]


But to be honest I think you nailed it. Nai, not bad like, but it don't light up do it? Also like the world is round, so if you don't got a round wall it wouldnt look the thing, I'd say. Still I've got a great idea for brightening it up- you could get them dolls - you know the wans with the traditional dress for each country and stick them on their country, and then you could have the rest of the room on the same theme. Like with the american flag as a wall hanging on anther wall, and a cuckoo clock ( dats from Sweden) and for Ireland you could have a tiger ( or maybe have some leopard print in the curtains- same ting) which is in the news all de time. Sure you could have a fantastic themed room altogether with dat idea.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> This next idea now is really a one off- you can get these foam ceiling tiles that are self adhesive- they only come in really boring colours but you can get a can of spray paint in a couple of colours. My tip is to spray them before you stick them on the ceiling though ( I stuck mine up before I thought of that but you can hardly see the bits where I ran into the next tile). You could go for really bright colours like pink or purple. Or I thought of spraying them all blue and then adding clouds on top with like cotton wool glued on, that'd be really cool, like.


I'd like to caution that the above idea may constitute a fire risk (I've got my technical hat on now), as these ceiling tiles are unlikely to have the requisite resistance to surface spread of flame, as detailed in Appendix A of Part B of the Irish building Regulations 2006.  Pity that, I thought that was a neat idea (that's with my interior design hat firmly back on)....


----------



## Bob the slob (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Ah sure he might as well be in an old folks home if he goes with that plan. Listen Car, I've decorated my own gaff and loads of people comment on it. It's only fab. You can pick up fantastic stuff at Car Boot Sales and markets and the like too. I seen a gorgeous picture in the ARgos catalogue of Bratz but get this- it lights up! I kid you not. It'd be gorgeous. And like if you weren't into Bratz ( let's face it every one is though) you could take out the Bratz picture and put another picture in front and it'd still light up. And in my local pound shop they have this lovely pink fur on a roll and you could put it around your desk, or your computer ( I done it around mine and put little sticky shiny balls in intervals) and it's really individual. This next idea now is really a one off- you can get these foam ceiling tiles that are self adhesive- they only come in really boring colours but you can get a can of spray paint in a couple of colours. My tip is to spray them before you stick them on the ceiling though ( I stuck mine up before I thought of that but you can hardly see the bits where I ran into the next tile). You could go for really bright colours like pink or purple. Or I thought of spraying them all blue and then adding clouds on top with like cotton wool glued on, that'd be really cool, like. Oh yeah and you can get these really cool stickers for your windows too- the more the merrier I say!
> 
> And lads now please, remember the OP wants to brighten the place up so no more rubbish ideas, okay?



you gotta be kidding Vanilla? Sounds more like 6 year old barbie room than an office lol each to their own I suppose but I:'d prefer to keep an office a bit more formal than pink fur and glitter balls

I hate plug in pictures, they scream tackiness all over the place.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Bob the slob said:


> you gotta be kidding Vanilla? Sounds more like 6 year old barbie room than an office lol each to their own I suppose but I:'d prefer to keep an office a bit more formal than pink fur and glitter balls
> 
> I hate plug in pictures, they scream tackiness all over the place.


 
 I disagree.


----------



## Lauren (27 Sep 2007)

Plug in pictures are da best....I have one in every room in my trailer...Don't youse all have dem?


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Bob the slob said:


> you gotta be kidding Vanilla? Sounds more like 6 year old barbie room than an office lol each to their own I suppose but I:'d prefer to keep an office a bit more formal than pink fur and glitter balls
> 
> I hate plug in pictures, they scream tackiness all over the place.


 
Well I think the fact that all the other posters agree with me speaks for itself.


----------



## Eanair (27 Sep 2007)

> I'd like to caution that the above idea may constitute a fire risk


 
Carpenter - how about a darker colour and stick-on glow-in-the-dark stars? Would they be ok? I'm driven mad looking for ideas for my new place - I only wish I had Vanilla and ney's flair for design.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Eanair said:


> Carpenter - how about a darker colour and stick-on glow-in-the-dark stars? Would they be ok? I'm driven mad looking for ideas for my new place - I only wish I had Vanilla and ney's flair for design.


 
Aw shucks!  I'm all embarrassed now. But like as I said to Tracey I gets a lot of ideas from the telly- changing rooms and the like. And that idea of the stars is class!


----------



## Eanair (27 Sep 2007)

> changing rooms and the like



That Laurence Longhaired-Bowsie is only brilliant! I keep asking my fella why he can't be more like him!


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

He's a bit of alright ennit? Honest to god, thought he was gay meself until I saw he was married to a fine wan.


----------



## Bob the slob (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Well I think the fact that all the other posters agree with me speaks for itself.



I have always hated them maybe because I have yet to see a nice one.  Every plug in picture I seen just look so cheesey and tacky that I wouldnt even ahng them up if they were for free.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Bob the slob said:


> I have always hated them maybe because I have yet to see a nice one. Every plug in picture I seen just look so cheesey and tacky that I wouldnt even ahng them up if they were for free.


You'll never know until you try.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Ah don't mind him Carpenter. I'd say he's an oul fella. No offence Bob, but you're not exactly with it. Tacky is it? That's a laugh. Sure some of them light up pictures are black 'n white and you can't tell me that's not classy.


----------



## ney001 (27 Sep 2007)

Bob the slob said:


> I have always hated them maybe because I have yet to see a nice one.  Every plug in picture I seen just look so cheesey and tacky that I wouldnt even ahng them up if they were for free.




How can you say that! - I think anything with neon lights or fibre optics just adds a magical touch to a room - when you can combine lights and fake plants then you've hit the jackpot - pure class!!!!

Maybe you just haven't seen the picture that I am willing to donate - you have to see it to appreciate it - have a look 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Eanair said:


> Carpenter - how about a darker colour and stick-on glow-in-the-dark stars? Would they be ok? I'm driven mad looking for ideas for my new place - I only wish I had Vanilla and ney's flair for design.


 
That should be alright, but be aware of the following: "Care should be taken to ensure that a build up of combustible paints does not reduce the classification of any wall or ceiling lining"- extract from Part B. Bearing this in mind it might be wise to limit the number of stars (and their size) you stick to the ceiling.

Have fun.


----------



## Eanair (27 Sep 2007)

Cheers Carpenter! I'm away on a hack now!

Car - get yourself a water cooler for the office. It'll be like on the telly -


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Ah don't mind him Carpenter. I'd say he's an oul fella. No offence Bob, but you're not exactly with it. Tacky is it? That's a laugh. Sure some of them light up pictures are black 'n white and you can't tell me that's not classy.


Not to worry Vanilla, I'm not too easily offended.  I prefer those "singing fish" type pictures myself, but I respect that most people prefer the "light pictures".  On a more serious note though it is important to select the correct type of wall fixing as some of those pictures can be very heavy, probably best to frame out the wall with some timber battens to ensure you get a good grounds.  You could develop this as part of the decor perhaps? Fix battens at 600mm centres and paint them a different color (would that be Tudor style?) and paint the alternating vertical bands of plaster in different colurs, themed to match your accessories.  Might be a bit fussy though, I suppose it would depend on the size of the room , it might be overpowering in a small room, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Eanair said:


> Cheers Carpenter! I'm away on a hack now!


You're welcome, please post some pics when you're finished, it might be useful for other AAMers.

Carpenter


----------



## ney001 (27 Sep 2007)

I think anything from this website should definitely brighten up any office - hey vanilla is that girl you by any chance??

[broken link removed]


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

ney001 said:


> I think anything from this website should definitely brighten up any office - hey vanilla is that girl you by any chance??
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Wow, cool!  There's so much great stuff onda net!  I think i'm going into interior design overload here, please help


----------



## Eanair (27 Sep 2007)

Ooh! Shiny! Want one!

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## ney001 (27 Sep 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Wow, cool!  There's so much great stuff onda net!  I think i'm going into interior design overload here, please help




carpenter I know it's a lot to take in but really there's only one rule with home decorating - DON'T BE TACKY!


----------



## ney001 (27 Sep 2007)

Eanair said:


> Ooh! Want one!
> 
> [broken link removed]




Damn, shouldn't have given the web address - now everyone will have them


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Eanair said:


> Ooh! Want one!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I saw it first, please form an orderly queue.  Bob, are you in or out?


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Lads I'm going to have to go down the chipper now to get the tea but before I go I'll leave you with another idea- animal prints. Like it or love it?


----------



## Eanair (27 Sep 2007)

Animal prints is only brilliant. Like bringing the outside in only without all the fresh air and that rubbish. And the fake fur is gone so good now you'd never know - I seen some lovely leopardy cushions the other week. Like being on safari!


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Lads I'm going to have to go down the chipper now to get the tea but before I go I'll leave you with another idea- animal prints. Like it or love it?


Vanilla, I love animal prints, especially Zebra, not sure sure about polar bear though. You can buy pretty naff animal print car seat covers, cut them down and with some basic sewing skills make some beautiful accessories for the home office- I'm thinking: animal print covered waste paper basket, coffee mug cosy etc. Enjoy your tea.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Eanair said:


> And the fake fur is gone so good now you'd never know - I seen some lovely leopardy cushions the other week. Like being on safari!


 
I don't know, this thread is great!  I'm so excited, all this safari talk an all, makes me want to go on holidays.


----------



## ney001 (27 Sep 2007)

wow - vanilla you missed your calling

Now lads have a look at this - I know it's a bit simple but picture it with Christmas lights!!!

[broken link removed]

or this - I mean come on - makes we want to redecorate - my place seems so tacky now!!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Ah Ney001, please stop it, with all this excitement I won't be able to eat me dinner when I get home!  The old credit card is going to get a hammering this evening (I want an RGB cube, a moose's head....


----------



## car (27 Sep 2007)

> Lads I'm going to have to go down the chipper now to get the tea but before I go I'll leave you with another idea- animal prints. Like it or love it?


I dunno, what do animal prints taste like with chips? Ah go on then, and 2 battered burgers as well.


----------



## PM1234 (27 Sep 2007)

Hey youse, Dis is the best thread ever! youse are all so creative. Did youse know youse just need to get some mdf and you can make anyting you want out of it like they do on da telly. It shakes a bit when they use it on da telly but dat just adds character to it. You cud have a nautical theme like you could get a fishtank so you'd have some nature in the room and fill it with coloured plastic fish to save you having to feed them (dats a good tip for the budgeting section of this site too). I wouldn't bother myself with the real plants cause the plastic ones are really natural looking and they never die (dats another good tip for the budgeting section). Have a bright yellow lampshade so it wud look like the sun. Then take up carpet or wooden floors and cover the floor with sand and than put clear perspex on it and then you'd be at the seaside while you work. I can't take da credit for the floor idea cause I saw it on da telly.


----------



## car (27 Sep 2007)

While I dont think Id mind the beach effect, Im not so sure my leather office chair I got for 50e in argos would wheel very well on the sand.  

Maybe something from the world of  although lets not turn this into an xmas pressie thread.

I'll take some pics tomorrow and get painting over the weekend. 
_(he said with best intentions)_


----------



## PM1234 (27 Sep 2007)

You paid 50 squid for a chair when you could have just glued some wheels onto any ole chair to have a wheelie chair ya mad thing


----------



## Bob the slob (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Ah don't mind him Carpenter. I'd say he's an oul fella. No offence Bob, but you're not exactly with it. Tacky is it? That's a laugh. Sure some of them light up pictures are black 'n white and you can't tell me that's not classy.



Well if 26 is classed as an oulfella.  I just dont like pictures or framed art to have lights on them.  Its a matter of opinion and taste and not everyone is gonna be the same.  Some will like your ideas, some will love them and some wont.

Those other lights are cool.  My mate has a smaller version of the mirror with all the lights around it.  Its class.


----------



## PM1234 (27 Sep 2007)

I forgot one of the best ideas. You need to get a picture of a 'view' and stick it up on your window so everytime you look you have a fab view. If you don't have a window you could just put it up anyway and put a curtain at each side so it would LOOK like a window with a view if ya get me. It would be massive!!!


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Bob the slob said:


> Well if 26 is classed as an oulfella. I just dont like pictures or framed art to have lights on them. Its a matter of opinion and taste and not everyone is gonna be the same. Some will like your ideas, some will love them and some wont.
> 
> Those other lights are cool. My mate has a smaller version of the mirror with all the lights around it. Its class.


 

OMG, lads I just had to come on and tell youse dis- I just seen a photostory with Jordan and in one of de pictures she was in dis room with one o dem light up pictures on the wall!! I was like, no way! Bet you feel a bit silly now Bob, huh?

Anyways I been reading all the replies and I'm like totally impressed. I love that idea of the fish room PM1234- and that window idea is just fabo.

And Ney and Eanair you two are totally with it (BTW whered you see them leopardy cushions?).

And Carpenter I only seen that idea about the tudor effect room now- I couldnt believe it cos I taught it was only brilliant an idea- I can just picture it now- fake beams on the ceilings and I seen a roller in Heatons that gives a fake wood effect on walls, datd be cool too. Dunno what you mean by naff cushions tho, is that some kinda material or wha?


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

I just seen that this thread has been moved to shooting the breeze. Like I totally understand why= it's because of Bobs' comments obviously but it's a bit unfair on anyone looking for real design ideas for an office cos there are some really great ideas ( like not just mine now). I think this should be moved back to homes etc with Bobs posts deleted and made a sticky or key post.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Dunno what you mean by naff cushions tho, is that some kinda material or wha?


 
No, I meant animal print of course ( I know that's your idea, I wish i'd thought of it first, lucky you).  I think you've really come up with some great ideas there Vanilla, you must be one classy bird.  My missus is goin to pick up that roller in Heatons tomorrow; I think I might go with her and see what other ideas I can pick up for free (it costs nothing to look around but you can learn sooo much!).  Have we left anything out, we seem to have covered the essentials (walls, floor, ceiling, window dressings, furniture etc)?   I won't be able to sleep tonight, roll on the weekend so I can get stuck into transforming the home office into my very own "safari/ tudor/ beach themed "personalised office space".  I can picture it now, wish me luck guys I've a busy weekend ahead of me.  Now lets see, what'll I need:

1 tonne of soft sand
200ft of 2x1" battens (roughsawn for authentic tudor beam look)
Paint (sky colour, beam colour, stucco colour(s)
Screws and adhesive.
Sticky stars and glitter
6 yds of Zebra print
Roll of velcro
Spray adhesive
Duct tape and staple gun

Oh happy days.....


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I just seen that this thread has been moved to shooting the breeze. Like I totally understand why= it's because of Bobs' comments obviously but it's a bit unfair on anyone looking for real design ideas for an office cos there are some really great ideas ( like not just mine now). I think this should be moved back to homes etc with Bobs posts deleted and made a sticky or key post.


 
Yous have a hope of dat happnn.  

BTW car don't be tempted to get anything sensible like a phone or filing cabinet because you might be tempted to do some *work* and sure you lot wouldn't know what that was. Apologies for using that offensive four letter word.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I just seen that this thread has been moved to shooting the breeze. Like I totally understand why= it's because of Bobs' comments obviously but it's a bit unfair on anyone looking for real design ideas for an office cos there are some really great ideas ( like not just mine now). I think this should be moved back to homes etc with Bobs posts deleted and made a sticky or key post.


 
Vanilla you beat me to it, but you know artists have always had to suffer for their art, at least the good ones do anyway (I'm thinking Van Gogh anyway).  Bob, I don't know you but I think you should take back what you said, or at least reconsider- there's some bloody great stuff here, it should be in a book or a magazine at least.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

sueellen said:


> Yous have a hope of dat happnn.
> 
> BTW car don't be tempted to get anything sensible like a phone or filing cabinet because you might be tempted to do some *work* and sure you lot wouldn't know what that was. Apologies for using that offensive four letter word.


 
I wouldn't bother with a filing cabinet, they take up an awful lot of room; take an old shoe box and wrap it in your favourite animal print instead ( I like Zebra) , it's perfect for storing your catalogue statements and old receipts etc.  It feels nice and furry as well, whereas an old steel filing cabinet is quite cold to the touch.


----------



## PM1234 (27 Sep 2007)

I second the idea of the sticky key post cause this thread is like inspirational. Ornaments and plenty of 'em bring a lovely personal touch to any room. The more the better like. You could stick up a few shelves with the mdf. Go to the car boot sales like Vanilla says and if you keep collecting them you could earn a fortune on da telly shows where they look around your gaff for your valuables and sell your treasures for ya and ya get to go on da telly too. 

If ya want to feel like you have a bit of company in the room or you'd like to bring the outside into da room you could start with a few  and arrange them (tastefully mind) all around da room and like on the window sill. Put some on the outside so da neighbours can enjoy them too.


----------



## ney001 (28 Sep 2007)

lads i couldn't sleep last night I was having so many ideas about what to do - but it has been mentioned that this is an office so with that in mind what about this:

[broken link removed]


Vanilla, this baby is for you - a classy lady needs classy accessories and as you'll see from description it's super coolness married with extreme ease of use - I couldn't agree more!.

[broken link removed]

Carpenter for times of stress in your office - can't beat bubbles

[broken link removed] and finally just to make sure you don't work too hard and god forbid past 5 O'Clock - this is a must have

[broken link removed]


Bob the slob, I don't mean to be unkind but perhaps you might benefit from some interior decorating classes?, although I have to say you either have taste or you don't and well ...............

Although, perhaps if you pm vanilla she might be kind enough to talk you through the basics - although after her performance on this thread I have a feeling she'll be much in demand!


----------



## Bob the slob (28 Sep 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Bob, I don't know you but I think you should take back what you said, or at least reconsider- there's some bloody great stuff here, it should be in a book or a magazine at least.



Why what did I say outta line? It was only my opinion so I aint gonna take it back.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I stated mine.  You're ideas are good but they are just not my taste, I'd be less art attack more minimalistic.


----------



## Carpenter (28 Sep 2007)

Bob the slob said:


> Why what did I say outta line? It was only my opinion so I aint gonna take it back. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I stated mine. You're ideas are good but they are just not my taste, I'd be less art attack more minimalistic.


 
Bob, minimalism is sooo yesterday; people now spend so much time at their pc, at home or work that they need to personalize their workspace.  Each to their own Bob, you can keep your white/ stainless steel sterile workspace, me- I want colour, texture, expression and above all zebra print coupled with tudor/ rustic detail (tactile, luxurious finishes are the new way).  

Anyway, Ney you've got some pretty cool stuff there, how much do they charge for shipping?


----------



## ney001 (28 Sep 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Anyway, Ney you've got some pretty cool stuff there, how much do they charge for shipping?



Carpenter,  you can't put a price on taste!  however I've picked out a number of items for myself, for example a light up necklace which glows with the heat of your body so I would be willing to split shipping charges? - anyone else interested?, we might get a discount for bulk ordering?? - Bob the slob have a look at the website I'm sure you'll find something that you'd like!


----------



## Vanilla (28 Sep 2007)

Bob the slob said:


> Why what did I say outta line? It was only my opinion so I aint gonna take it back. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I stated mine. You're ideas are good but they are just not my taste, I'd be less art attack more minimalistic.


 
Course you're entitled to your own opinions and we're not laughing at you now or anything so there's no need to go on about a heart attack, sure you're only a young fella, lighten up. Lads take it easy on Bob now he's getting all serious like and I'd say he means well all de same.

PM1234- you are really coming up with some fabo ideas- Go on did you do a course too? I'd say ya did. I love de idea of all dat msg stuff but my fella is pure useless with diy. 'MSG?' He says to me, ' What's dat?'. He's so tick, honest! I do be laughing at him sometimes.

Ney001 do you tink now dem sites would send COD cause like I don't have a credit card ( I tink its discreminatory meself not to give the likes of me one) and I only seen some lovely stuff what would be fabulus for presents for christmas.

Carpenter like I can see you're with it now and all, and no offense like, but sometimes you do go off iin your own head I'd say. Like who's dat foreign fella you're on about Van someting. Less of the wacky backy now I'd say would do you a bit of good. Still your heart is in the right place and I'd say your handy around the place, not like my fella.


----------



## Purple (28 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Course you're entitled to your own opinions and we're not laughing at you now or anything so there's no need to go on about a heart attack, sure you're only a young fella, lighten up. Lads take it easy on Bob now he's getting all serious like and I'd say he means well all de same.
> 
> PM1234- you are really coming up with some fabo ideas- Go on did you do a course too? I'd say ya did. I love de idea of all dat msg stuff but my fella is pure useless with diy. 'MSG?' He says to me, ' What's dat?'. He's so tick, honest! I do be laughing at him sometimes.
> 
> ...


When did you move to Cork?


----------



## Vanilla (28 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> When did you move to Cork?


 

Ssssh! Don't blow my cover...


----------



## Purple (28 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Ssssh! Don't blow my cover...


A friend of mine once commented that when a Kerry native moves to Cork the average IQ of both counties goes up


----------



## Vanilla (28 Sep 2007)

*Bet it was a Dub...*

Ah sure I suppose we have to take into consideration that your friend was probably a Dubliner and not judge...


----------



## Purple (28 Sep 2007)

*Re: Bet it was a Dub...*



Vanilla said:


> Ah sure I suppose we have to take into consideration that your friend was probably a Dubliner and not judge...


No, she is from Kerry, so there! (but she's smart enough to know it's a dig at Cork, not Kerry )


----------



## Vanilla (28 Sep 2007)

*Re: Bet it was a Dub...*



Purple said:


> No, she is from Kerry, so there! (but she's smart enough to know it's a dig at Cork, not Kerry )


 

Yeah yeah, and I'm smart enough to know it's a dig at both.


----------



## mf1 (28 Sep 2007)

Youse lot are gonna be in sooooooooooo much trouble when Clubman gets back on Monday. 


mf


----------



## ney001 (28 Sep 2007)

mf1 said:


> Youse lot are gonna be in sooooooooooo much trouble when Clubman gets back on Monday.
> 
> 
> mf



Why, it's not like we're off topic or owt!


----------



## Purple (28 Sep 2007)

*Re: Bet it was a Dub...*



Vanilla said:


> Yeah yeah, and I'm smart enough to know it's a dig at both.


No it's not, I swear! 
I don't insult people like that..... geeze, typical over sensitive bloody woman...


----------



## Vanilla (28 Sep 2007)

mf1 said:


> Youse lot are gonna be in sooooooooooo much trouble when Clubman gets back on Monday.
> 
> 
> mf


 
I *knew *there was something wierd going on when this thread was allowed to go on for so long without being moved...but I just thought maybe they think we are being serious here. Ya know like about da leopardskin and de rest...which obviously I love, like.


----------



## amtc (28 Sep 2007)

it's been a while since a thread made me laugh out loud...!

what about a homage to the irish home of yesterday? a picture of the sacred heart with one of those red lights underneath and a picture of the modern equivalent of jfk on the other wall (bertie/enda/local TD?)


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Sep 2007)

mf1 said:


> Youse lot are gonna be in sooooooooooo much trouble when Clubman gets back on Monday.
> 
> 
> mf


 
How do you know he's back on Monday?


----------



## joanmul (29 Sep 2007)

Carpenter said:


> No, I meant animal print of course ( I know that's your idea, I wish i'd thought of it first, lucky you). I think you've really come up with some great ideas there Vanilla, you must be one classy bird. My missus is goin to pick up that roller in Heatons tomorrow; I think I might go with her and see what other ideas I can pick up for free (it costs nothing to look around but you can learn sooo much!). Have we left anything out, we seem to have covered the essentials (walls, floor, ceiling, window dressings, furniture etc)? I won't be able to sleep tonight, roll on the weekend so I can get stuck into transforming the home office into my very own "safari/ tudor/ beach themed "personalised office space". I can picture it now, wish me luck guys I've a busy weekend ahead of me. Now lets see, what'll I need:
> 
> 1 tonne of soft sand
> 200ft of 2x1" battens (roughsawn for authentic tudor beam look)
> ...


 
Don't forget the fan so you can lie on the sand and think you're on the beach in the warm breeze.


----------



## pat127 (30 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I *knew *there was something wierd going on when this thread was allowed to go on for so long without being moved...but I just thought maybe they think we are being serious here. Ya know like about da leopardskin and de rest...which obviously I love, like.



Sorry to spoil all the fun but I can't stand any longer seeing all these young and innocent AAMers being led astray by an Imposter. An Imposter I say. Please be advised that whoever is posting in Vanilla's name is a fake. The real Vanilla, that dispenser of wise advice on matters legal, wears pin-striped suits (even when in bed), horn-rimmed glasses and wears her hair in a bun. Her office is a veritable model of what a doyenne of the Law Society's office should be. Bellieve me you won't find animal prints there. Who is this Pamela Hasselhoff person anyway? Another imposter? Some tasteful prints (views of the Lakes of Killarney I seem to remember), an aspidistra plant, rows of shelves containing gold-bound legal books and a copy of an old map showing the Baronies of Kerry. 

In case you are wondering how I know all this....The real Vanilla will remember representing me in that very unfortunate matter concerning the incident in the changing-rooms in the Ladies GAA club in Ballybunion. I still maintain that it wasn't me.


----------



## Vanilla (30 Sep 2007)

You've well and truly blown the cover now!  

I hasten to add two points- how on earth do you know I wear those suits in bed? And secondly stop singing that same darn tune about the changing rooms incident. You KNOW it's gone down in history and every time you walk up to receive holy communion you get admiring glances from both sides of the aisle if you know what I mean...

And BTW that's a lie about the aspidistra plant!


----------



## pat127 (30 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> You've well and truly blown the cover now!
> 
> I hasten to add two points- how on earth do you know I wear those suits in bed? And secondly stop singing that same darn tune about the changing rooms incident. You KNOW it's gone down in history and every time you walk up to receive holy communion you get admiring glances from both sides of the aisle if you know what I mean...
> 
> And BTW that's a lie about the aspidistra plant!



You mean you don't know the story that circulated in political and legal circles some years ago? If falls to me therefore to enlighten our fellow-AAMers. Lest my supposedly intimate knowledge of your night-attire leads some of those with coarser dispositions to jump to the wrong conclusions, I have to say that you are known to be a lady of irreproachable virtue, a member of the church choir and a leading light in the ICA (whose jam-tarts are famous from Tarbert to Termonfeckin. Don't be blushing now, you know it's true). Besides, being descended from a long line of impoverished Crosby tenants in Ardfert I wouldn't stand a chance with you anyway.

You have obviously forgotten the time your colleague in the ICA brought in the home-made rhubarb and elderberry wine? Now you are known to take a small glass of sherry on special occasions but really Vanilla, you certainly let your hair down that night by all accounts! Consequently it's possible that you've forgotten the call made on you the following morning by your TD neighbour. I can't mention his name here but he's famous for his bizarre headgear. It seems that he'd been poring over the works of Aristotle in the original Greek as is his wont and needed clarification on several obscure philosophical points. Who better than yourself to put him right? Anyway, in your befuddled state you forgot to put on your negligee - the one you crocheted yourself - and opened the door in your nightdress (quite why you have a door in your nightdress is another matter altogether). Sure they were talking about it in the Dail bar for weeks afterwards.  

As for the admiring glances in church, I always thought it was the rosary-bead case in my pocket. 

So you don't deny you have an aspidistra, only that it's not in the office?


----------



## Vanilla (4 Oct 2007)

pat127 said:


> You mean you don't know the story that circulated in political and legal circles some years ago? If falls to me therefore to enlighten our fellow-AAMers. Lest my supposedly intimate knowledge of your night-attire leads some of those with coarser dispositions to jump to the wrong conclusions, I have to say that you are known to be a lady of irreproachable virtue, a member of the church choir and a leading light in the ICA (whose jam-tarts are famous from Tarbert to Termonfeckin. Don't be blushing now, you know it's true). Besides, being descended from a long line of impoverished Crosby tenants in Ardfert I wouldn't stand a chance with you anyway.
> 
> You have obviously forgotten the time your colleague in the ICA brought in the home-made rhubarb and elderberry wine? Now you are known to take a small glass of sherry on special occasions but really Vanilla, you certainly let your hair down that night by all accounts! Consequently it's possible that you've forgotten the call made on you the following morning by your TD neighbour. I can't mention his name here but he's famous for his bizarre headgear. It seems that he'd been poring over the works of Aristotle in the original Greek as is his wont and needed clarification on several obscure philosophical points. Who better than yourself to put him right? Anyway, in your befuddled state you forgot to put on your negligee - the one you crocheted yourself - and opened the door in your nightdress (quite why you have a door in your nightdress is another matter altogether). Sure they were talking about it in the Dail bar for weeks afterwards.
> 
> ...


 
I know when I'm outclassed Pat127- you should be writing for the stage.


----------



## pat127 (4 Oct 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I know when I'm outclassed Pat127- you should be writing for the stage.



Funny you should say that. We have a very good dramatic group here in the institution.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2007)

car said:


> Any particular plants that work better then others?


I had a _Yucca _for years but it never did a tap so I eventually had to let it go.


----------



## Purple (4 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I had a _Yucca _for years but it never did a tap so I eventually had to let it go.



LOL  He's back on form....


----------



## Carpenter (4 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> LOL  He's back on form....


Indeed!


----------



## whistler (8 Oct 2007)

I have this in my office. You can steal my style if you want. The calculater comes in especially handy.


----------



## stresshead (13 Oct 2007)

ney001 said:


> Hey we were given a picture by the inlaws when we moved into new house, it's Frank Sinatra, Marilyn Monroe and co playing pool, you plug it in and their cigarettes, glasses and the pool table light up!!
> 
> I'll be hard pushed to get rid of this item as I'm very very attached to it but if it's for the greater good then I am willing to part with it- anything to help a fellow aamer and nothing says class more than a plug-in picture!


 
Now we can all have one!  

[broken link removed]


----------



## ney001 (15 Oct 2007)

Yeah I saw that over the weekend - I am NOT a happy camper; now everybody will have one!  

Although - at least Lidl aren't doing the fibre optic flower....... yet!


----------



## Vanilla (31 Dec 2007)

ney001 said:


> Hey we were given a picture by the inlaws when we moved into new house, it's Frank Sinatra, Marilyn Monroe and co playing pool, you plug it in and their cigarettes, glasses and the pool table light up!!
> 
> I'll be hard pushed to get rid of this item as I'm very very attached to it but if it's for the greater good then I am willing to part with it- anything to help a fellow aamer and nothing says class more than a plug-in picture!


 

OMG OMG, lads, this very picture is for sale in Lidl right now! I just can't believe I didnt get some before christmas when I could have got a few for presents. But I got two for my own gaff. At least its original...


----------



## PM1234 (2 Jan 2008)

Vanilla you never only got two of 'em did ya? I'd say your gaff was fabo over the Crimbo with all your decoratin' ideas! I handmade some of those lovely ceiling decorations myself with crepe paper and put it from the four corners of da room til it met in the middle.All different colours like to brighten up the place. I only used the crepe paper cause somebody told me that tinsel wasn't 'in' this year!


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Jan 2008)

PM1234 said:


> Vanilla you never only got two of 'em did ya? I'd say your gaff was fabo over the Crimbo with all your decoratin' ideas! I handmade some of those lovely ceiling decorations myself with crepe paper and put it from the four corners of da room til it met in the middle.All different colours like to brighten up the place. I only used the crepe paper cause somebody told me that tinsel wasn't 'in' this year!



Hope you remembered to take down the fly papers before you put up the ceiling decos


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jan 2008)

Best thing ever for brightening up the office. Just don't type too fast after using it or you might get done for being over the limit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7j8LnBvlp0


----------

